# APPLE CIDER VINAGER?



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Who incorporates this into their diet? Very interested in knowing people's personal stories of success or failure from ACV. thanks all


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I tried and couldn't see any benefits. Some people swears by it. Worth trying I guess.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i (bravely) tried it but i have reflux and omg it is def a no-go for me--way too much pain.

but yes, as Jaumeb said, some people swear by it....


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I'll keep trying then! It didn't aggravate any symptoms so may as well continue. Thanks jaumeb and annie!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

good luck! hope it helps you.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Annie7, some people uses acv precisely to treat gerd. It is true that we are all different.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, thanks, i've read that. which is why i tried it even though i have GERD. yes, we're all different all right . i was totally miserable for the rest of the day...


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Sorry to hear that your experiment turned out badly annie7.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks, Jaumeb









well, at least now i know it doesn't work for me so i'm glad i gave it a go...


----------

